# Browse Anonymously ?



## Subro (Apr 1, 2012)

Hello friends, your help is required. Since the time I joined this forum, I have gained a lot of knowledge in the field of computers & computing. Its because of you forum members, & I thank you again. 

Well I came upon an article in Thinkdigit.com, regarding hiding the IP address while browsing Browse Anonymously - Internet | ThinkDigit Feature Stories.   

I found the article extremely informative & decided to use the The Onion Router (TOR). But whenever I tried to download TOR, my browser couldn't open the page. I use Chrome as my browser. But I also tried downloading TOR using Firefox & IE. Even they could not open the page. While I chrome I got the message as   "Invalid Server Certificate
You attempted to reach www.torproject.org, but the server presented an invalid certificate".

So kindly help me guys in downloading TOR.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Browse Anonymously ?????????*

Its working fine for me. Try Softepedia.


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Browse Anonymously ?????????*

There's a free VPN called 'Hotspot', or if you need a paid solution subscribe to Hidemyass.com or strongvpn.com and you'll browse anonymously.


----------



## topgear (Apr 3, 2012)

take a look at here 

10 Privacy Tools To Browse The Web Anonymously


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 3, 2012)

see my sig


----------



## mitraark (Apr 11, 2012)

Ultrasurf is good and easy.


----------



## balakrish (Apr 15, 2012)

Go for ultrasurf.


----------



## hsr (Apr 15, 2012)

> I got the message as "Invalid Server Certificate
> You attempted to reach www.torproject.org, but the server presented an invalid certificate".



Your date settings must be wrong, and if you are sure, you are on the right page, ignore the risks and continue to download.


----------



## alex04 (Apr 27, 2012)

You may use VPNs or proxies to hide your IP and browse anonymously.
Try pirateray.com to feel more safe, for example.


----------

